# Need cyl head for 384, 4 cyl Leyland Diesel



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

Where in the USA do I find Leyland tractor parts?

Need cyl head for 384, 4 cyl Leyland Diesel


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

KNIGHTDALE TRACTOR SC Where in the us are you ?


----------



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for replying to my post.
I'm in Western NY
The cylinder head I need is for a 384 leyland casting number 37D 3481. Also there is an 18L, but don't know what it means.


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re 384 head*

Well I have one here but I am in south western ontario canada .There should be lots of them down your way as well I would think .I would think you should be able to pick one up for 150 bucks .Too bad you are so far away or I would send it to you but shipping would cost a fortune !


----------



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't been succesful in locating one in my area!
Have you tested it for cracks and warpage? The cylinder head is for 384 Leland with casting #37D 3481. There is also an 18L that I don't know what that is.
How much would shipping be? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't checked it for cracks and warpage It is on an engine that blew a conn rod out the side .I will have to check and make sure its the right block this came out of a jcb backhoe .Will check for you today if it turns out to be the wrong one .I can put you in touch with a tractor wrecker that is very reasonable not far from here .He will have all kinds of them .What happened to yours ?I will look to see if there are any leyland club members in your area that might be able to find you something closer . will reply soon Meanwhile please give me the serial number of the engine .It is located on the right rear corner of the engine block at the mating surface just outside the head. check these links for more info http://leyland.conforums.com and http://www.thenuffieldandleylandtractorclub.co.uk let me know how you make out finding the parts and info you need regards john


----------



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

These are numbers that are on 384 Leyland engine block: 37D347721F2.
I appreciate your help,
Paul


----------



## Chainsawjuggler (Jul 16, 2010)

These are numbers that are on 384 Leyland engine block: 37D347721F2.
I appreciate your help,
Paul 




speedbuff said:


> I haven't checked it for cracks and warpage It is on an engine that blew a conn rod out the side .I will have to check and make sure its the right block this came out of a jcb backhoe .Will check for you today if it turns out to be the wrong one .I can put you in touch with a tractor wrecker that is very reasonable not far from here .He will have all kinds of them .What happened to yours ?I will look to see if there are any leyland club members in your area that might be able to find you something closer . will reply soon Meanwhile please give me the serial number of the engine .It is located on the right rear corner of the engine block at the mating surface just outside the head. check these links for more info http://leyland.conforums.com and http://www.thenuffieldandleylandtractorclub.co.uk let me know how you make out finding the parts and info you need regards john


----------

